

Anatomy of a software engineer reject - dchest
http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/2011/10/anatomy-of-software-engineer-reject.html

======
dools
If you can sustain yourself part time and have time to tinker, skip the
frustration of a career in software and build a product.

------
suivix
Just have to say I love this quote:

 _But intellectual stimulation fades with time because as one of my teachers
once told me "if it's still exciting in 10 years time it's because you don't
know what you're doing"._

